# Hawse Fairlead



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried using the hawse style fairlead with a synthetic plow rope or strap? I think this will also help with eliminating the wear on a strap if the strap rubs the side of the roller fairleads from not rewinding on center.

Looking at Warn part #70759, it is made from synthetic material or part # 28930 which is cast iron.


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

My is aluminum and as far as I'm concerned it's the only way to go.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Ganz;1216815 said:


> My is aluminum and as far as I'm concerned it's the only way to go.


What type of lift do you use? rope? a strap?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*cable guides*

a roller fairlead would be a lot better !
http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/roller_fairlead.shtml


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Mmm.. no. That's what causes the problems to begin with, as stated in my first post.


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

jmbones;1216819 said:


> What type of lift do you use? rope? a strap?


I have a ten foot piece of the synthetic rope I use for plowing. In the summer I swap it out for a 75' piece for pulling my buddies out of the mud. It's good stuff, bought the whole set up from Venom winch, I have the 3000lb one on my Grizz.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm going to order a red aluminum one for my Grizzly. I broke the strap again! It's not breaking anywhere near where it's clamped together. I think the strap was just to thin and all the movement at the roller is wearing and deforms the material. I bought a 5000lb strap and cut it at 8ft and rolled it on. I'll see how well this one lasts. I use the crap out of it on each plowable snow we get. I do 20+ driveways and use it on all of them so the blade is up and down constantly.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm wondering if the friction between the strap and the hawse fairlead is going to break down the strap. Maybe it is better to use a roller, at least then it's rolling instead of static force on the fairlead..


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

There is no wear on my synthetic rope with the hawse fairlead after 3 years of use fyi.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

jmbones;1216749 said:


> Has anyone tried using the hawse style fairlead with a synthetic plow rope or strap? I think this will also help with eliminating the wear on a strap if the strap rubs the side of the roller fairleads from not rewinding on center.
> 
> Looking at Warn part #70759, it is made from synthetic material or part # 28930 which is cast iron.


I'm not sure what "synthetic" material Warn uses in that fairlead, but I have a UHMV fairlead that I got off a reliable dealer on EBAY that looks very similar to that WARN fairlead. They claim the UHMV has less even less friction than the aluminum Hawse fairlead. So far it has worked great. Although, I had an aluminum one on my previous quad, and the 1/4 AMSTEEL rope held up fine. I make sure that the rope sleeve is all the way down to the winch saver.


----------



## ctplower1322 (Nov 22, 2010)

Two years ago I tried out the Aluminum hawse fairlead and synthetic rope and after plowing one driveway the rope had snapped and I had to tie it in a knot just to be able to drive the atv back home. I now use a very thin cable about 6ft long and I think 1/8" thick with this fairlead http://www.mooseutilities.com/products.jsp?level1=972&product_group_id=5686 because of the larger roller on the bottom it reduces wear on the cable and has been working great, the cable has not frayed at all and its going on its second season of plowing.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I got the aluminum fairlead yesterday. Had it installed in no time.  I can only imagine that it will last for years to come. I normally don't do much trail riding with my Grizzly (even though I'd like to) so I don't really have a use for a 50ft cable. I figure if I get it stuck in snow plowing, I can just dig it out enough to get going again. It wouldn't take much to swap the strap for the cable and change the fairlead back over if I ever did need to have the long cable on it.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1231465 said:


> I got the aluminum fairlead yesterday. Had it installed in no time.  I can only imagine that it will last for years to come. I normally don't do much trail riding with my Grizzly (even though I'd like to) so I don't really have a use for a 50ft cable. I figure if I get it stuck in snow plowing, I can just dig it out enough to get going again. It wouldn't take much to swap the strap for the cable and change the fairlead back over if I ever did need to have the long cable on it.


What brand is that and where did you get it? Does it come with the mounting bolts? Are the mounting holes fitted for the bolts or just round? It looks like you wouldn't be able to get a socket in there to tighten them.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I got it on ebay for $20. No hardware comes with it. I used some bolts I had laying around. Turns out the hole was just big enough that the hex on the bolt cut 6 points in the aluminum. I had to draw them in with a nut on the back side so no need for a socket on the front. I then left the nuts on and slipped the bolts through the holes in the mount and tightened it up with lock nuts. It helps keep the strap away from the plastic cover with it sticking out a little bit.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I bought a bare aluminum one from http://www.blitzkrueg.com/catalog/item/6986127/7002020.htm


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

good people to deal with. fellow and his wife up around madison wis.lots
of winching stuff and syn rope. they do their own custom splicing.


----------

